# Agreed Value Insurance



## Warriors44 (Jan 15, 2017)

Evening all,
Wondered if anyone has agreed value insurance or any views if it’s worth the considerable extra outlay of my hard earned money ?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Pace ward do it. I'm insured with hiscox through them. Agreed value on the Gtr and porsche plus the smart is on the same multicar policy.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have a hiscox policy via AIB, it***8217;s pretty good.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

It's a no brainer as far as i'm concerned mine is a 2010 and i have a agreed valuation of £45k it just gives me peace of mind and also you are not going to loose your money!

Bobby


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

tonigmr2 said:


> I have a hiscox policy via AIB, it's pretty good.


Exactly the same as me. Like bobbie said, for the extra £100-200 or whatever it is it's a complete no brainer imo. Hiscox policy is the dogs danglys too!


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Its usually cheaper than buying a GAP policy but thats because they tend to tie you in with a 3 year deal. Makes a lot of sense and gives huge peace of mind. On a side note my daughters Merc was stolen in November off the drive (keyless car so read the key etc). Found 3 hours later completely stripped including doors etc. Paid £45k for ir 35 months earlier was worth about £20k, insurance paid market value, she got the balance off her GAP.


----------



## Warriors44 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks guys 
Have gone with the agreed value via AIB


----------

